# DIY - Cart from Stroller



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Long treks carrying tree stand, bow, backpack, clothes has gotten rough on this old man so I made a cart from a jogging stroller.

Kelty Jogging Stroller from Facebook Marketplace = $40
1.5" webbing from Amazon = $10
Pop rivets

Life just may be a little easier and probably a lot less sweatier....


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Very creative and nicely done!! Should work well

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## degard71 (Mar 15, 2017)

Great idea!


----------



## tarheeler247 (Jun 23, 2017)

Cool

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

excellent


----------



## caggiano (Mar 19, 2012)

looks good!


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

I like that


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just found one almost exactly like that for $10 on my local swap shop.


----------



## JONWILLBURK (Sep 18, 2019)

never wouldve thought


----------



## bdmisuse (Dec 16, 2013)

Awesome! Now I have another project.


----------



## MOhunter08 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just finished mine! Was easy and I have about $40 into it.


----------



## schaapstick (Oct 8, 2017)

Thats leet.


----------



## Starke27 (May 17, 2019)

Now I am on the lookout for a stroller. don't think my wife would appreciate me doing this to our good jogging stroller. But now I am trying to think of a way that you could add a piece to go out over the front wheel with webbing and make it into more of a deer cart. Although depending on how much you can find a stroller for, that plus webbing and whatever parts you need to do what I am thinking would probably be easier just to buy a deer cart


----------



## A.Hall (Sep 17, 2019)

That's a great idea. Thanks for sharing, I'm on the lookout for a stroller now as well!


----------



## LillDragun (Nov 5, 2012)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I just got through with my season and the stroller worked better than expected. Saved my back..... Glad I took the time to try this build.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup off to the thrift store. These are super cool well done gents!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

b0w_bender said:


> Yup off to the thrift store. These are super cool well done gents!


Try craigslist and Facebook marketplace as well.


----------



## ARCHERY4LYFE (Dec 8, 2018)

Awesome! Good job man.


----------



## Dozers.world (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm not there yet. maybe in 30 - 40 years but for now I'll throw it in the pack. Creative though..


----------



## Michiarcher (Feb 4, 2020)

Impressive. This should definitely save some sweat and keep you cooler.


----------



## claysshooting (Jan 25, 2019)

Great Idea Looks great


----------



## fmfdoc1987 (Mar 19, 2020)

pretty slick idea!


----------



## *4shooters (Jan 6, 2020)

Awesome idea! I'm now on the look out for a stroller!


----------



## Djones745 (May 5, 2017)

cool idea!


----------



## Itsjoneill (Mar 15, 2020)

That's pretty cool


----------



## cristigeo (Jun 6, 2019)

great recycled !


----------



## Rbing77 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dang good idea! I might have to repurpose one of ours 🧐


----------



## Thisname (Jul 14, 2015)

A lot of people use repurposed strollers for rifles. If you google "3 gun cart" you'll see a lot of examples that you may be able to pull some ideas from.


----------



## Ajvandenbosch8 (Feb 6, 2020)

I tried this with an old 3 wheel and it worked good at first then about the 3rd time out I bent a rim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qcapplegate (Oct 22, 2019)

very resourceful... those wheels will make it over anything


----------



## clay target guy (May 29, 2017)

A fold up golf bag cart works if you can't find a stroller


----------



## sdh1994 (Jan 10, 2013)

great idea


----------



## imbeam (Jun 5, 2020)

Smart!! good luck with the hunt Sir


----------



## SOP (Mar 7, 2020)

Started mine today


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

tagged


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

years ago, I made one from a golf club bag cart. there was thread on this site about making them....2000 +/- maybe ?..


----------



## POWER2409 (Nov 8, 2017)

About to have our first kid... already thinking of buying a second stroller for me, I uh.. I mean for the baby.


----------



## Daniels12 (Sep 27, 2013)

good job


----------



## h8m3 (Jul 30, 2020)

thats some next level ingenuity right there!


----------



## HEATyouthshoot (Aug 3, 2020)

very crafty


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a cool idea.


----------



## oliver75088 (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice I have a spare stroller, may have to give this a try.


----------



## cory.pitts (Nov 10, 2017)

Slick


----------



## PiranhaPigeon (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice I have one I need to re-purpose


----------



## xxkilla (Mar 6, 2005)

Sweet well done


----------

